#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Yamaha ls-9

## sompi

Heeft iemand al enige ervaring met de nieuwe digitale tafel van Yamaha LS-9 32 ch


Ben heel benieuwd

----------


## cobi

> Heeft iemand al enige ervaring met de nieuwe digitale tafel van Yamaha LS-9 32 ch
> 
> 
> Ben heel benieuwd



Ik weet niet of die tafel al leverbaar is, misschien dat daarom nog niemand heeft kunnen reageren met een gebruikers ervaring.

Ik ben er ook erg benieuwd naar. Als ik me niet vergist heeft dit apparaat 16 sends (ook de 19" versie met uitbereiding) erg interessant allemaal.

----------


## martijn verkerk

1e 5 komen einde van deze maand naar nl
ben heel erg benieuwd zitten een paar leuke features op

----------


## Cobra

jaja...ben ook heel erg benieuwd!!! graag reacties a.u.b.

----------


## Steve89

Heeft iemand enig idee wat hij gaat kosten in Nederland?

----------


## martijn verkerk

volgens mij heb ik het al eens eerder gepost
ls9 rond de 5000
ls16 rond de 8000

----------


## AH

Ik lees dat deze tafel 4 stereo inputs heeft, alleen kan ik ze op de achterkant niet vinden :Confused:

----------


## martijn verkerk

ls 9 16 analoog in ls 16 32 analoog in 
stereo's zijn voor returns van bv interne fx of interne mp3 speler

----------


## cobi

Als het goed is zijn er inmiddels al een aantal LS9's geleverd in Nederland.

Iemand al een exemplaar aan de tand gevoeld?

----------


## cobi

Stand van zaken bij de LS9

Ben vandaag bij de Grooth op de koffie (en nog een bakje koffie, en nog een...) geweest, ik heb met de LS9 zitten prutsen en hij is echt helemaal te gek. Zeker voor de prijs wat ie moet kosten.

EQ is super direct, gelijk aan de M7CL. De mogelijkheden standaard aan boord zijn helemaal top. De grafische EQ's en compressors werken erg fijn en direct. De klank van wat ik er heb gehoord is super (preamps van de M7CL).

Lullig als je toevallig net een DM2000 hebt gekocht. Voor 4 auxjes minder en 12 kanalen minder (dan de 32ch versie), minder directe feel qua bediening en geluidstechnisch minder betaal je toch nog meer dan 2x zoveel.

----------


## LSVG

Zijn ze ondertussen al leverbaar en wat zijn de prijzen van de ls-9 al bekend?

----------


## jakkes72

> Stand van zaken bij de LS9
> 
> Ben vandaag bij de Grooth op de koffie (en nog een bakje koffie, en nog een...) geweest, ik heb met de LS9 zitten prutsen en hij is echt helemaal te gek. Zeker voor de prijs wat ie moet kosten.
> 
> EQ is super direct, gelijk aan de M7CL. De mogelijkheden standaard aan boord zijn helemaal top. De grafische EQ's en compressors werken erg fijn en direct. De klank van wat ik er heb gehoord is super (preamps van de M7CL).
> 
> Lullig als je toevallig net een DM2000 hebt gekocht. Voor 4 auxjes minder en 12 kanalen minder (dan de 32ch versie), minder directe feel qua bediening en geluidstechnisch minder betaal je toch nog meer dan 2x zoveel.



Ik heb gisteren al even met dezelfde LS9/16 gespeeld.
Stond die gate er nog in? (of had ik die toch verwijderd?).
Inderdaad een te gekke tafel, het is dat ik nog een compleet analoge setup heb staan, maar anders wist ik het wel!!!!

----------


## cobi

> Zijn ze ondertussen al leverbaar en wat zijn de prijzen van de ls-9 al bekend?



De eerste zijn inmiddels verkocht of als demomodel gebombardeerd. De tweede serie zou eind januari binnenkomen als ik de Grooth goed heb begrepen.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Zijn er hier mensen met ervaring met de DM1000 (2000) en de LS9-16 (32)
die aan kunnen geven wat de voors en tegens van beide tafels zijn.

Ben een beetje aan het neuzen voor een vervanger voor mijn "oude" O2r en deze beiden tafels zijn volgens mij twee goede gegadigden.

----------


## cobi

> Zijn er hier mensen met ervaring met de DM1000 (2000) en de LS9-16 (32)
> die aan kunnen geven wat de voors en tegens van beide tafels zijn.
> 
> Ben een beetje aan het neuzen voor een vervanger voor mijn "oude" O2r en deze beiden tafels zijn volgens mij twee goede gegadigden.



DM1000 en DM2000 zijn qua prijs gelijk maar zijn qua mogelijkheden een stuk minder uitgebreid. 8 auxjes voor de DM1000 en 12 voor de DM2000 tegen 16 auxjes van de LS9. Qua EQ-ing is zoals gezegt een hoop verbeterd (vele malen directer) en er zit nu ook een losse laag-af filter op die niet te koste gaat van je 1e EQ bandje.

Al met al zie ik geen voordelen meer voor de DM2000 die toch (effe uit mijn blote hoofd) ergens rond de 17000 eurie moet kosten.

Als je het budget voor een DM2000 hebt kan je natuurlijk ook voor een M7CL gaan....

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb zowiezo geen budget voor een DM2000.

Voor mij persoonlijk gaat de strijd tussen de DM1000 en LS9-16, maar die keuze is voor jou dus eenvoudig: LS9!!

----------


## cobi

> Ik heb zowiezo geen budget voor een DM2000.
> 
> Voor mij persoonlijk gaat de strijd tussen de DM1000 en LS9-16, maar die keuze is voor jou dus eenvoudig: LS9!!



idd.

Het enigste wat de LS9-16 minder heeft is dat hij tot 32 kanalen uit is te bereiden en de DM1000 tot 48 kanalen.

----------


## Cobra

En wat vinden jullie van de Tascam DM-4800 t.o.v LS9-32 voor live werk.

----------


## bones2001

> DM1000 en DM2000 zijn qua prijs gelijk maar zijn qua mogelijkheden een stuk minder uitgebreid. 8 auxjes voor de DM1000 en 12 voor de DM2000 tegen 16 auxjes van de LS9. Qua EQ-ing is zoals gezegt een hoop verbeterd (vele malen directer) *en er zit nu ook een losse laag-af filter op die niet te koste gaat van je 1e EQ bandje.*



Dat heb ik opgelost (o1v/96) door alles waar ik een laag-af filter op wil
door bus 1/2 te sturen en daar het filtertje in te stellen.
Kost je wel een bus of twee, maar scheelt een hoop gepiel en je houd je gehele eq op je kanalen vrij.  :Smile:

----------


## cobi

> Dat heb ik opgelost (o1v/96) door alles waar ik een laag-af filter op wil
> door bus 1/2 te sturen en daar het filtertje in te stellen.
> Kost je wel een bus of twee, maar scheelt een hoop gepiel en je houd je gehele eq op je kanalen vrij.



Is idd wel een slim plan, ga ik ook maar eens doen

----------


## sparky

Alleen jammer dat dat laagaffilter dan na je kanaalcompressie zit, ik neem aan dat het laagaffilter van de LS9 ervoor zit?

----------


## cobi

> Alleen jammer dat dat laagaffilter dan na je kanaalcompressie zit, ik neem aan dat het laagaffilter van de LS9 ervoor zit?



Dat neem ik wel aan ja, vanaf de O1v kan je die routing gewoon aanpassen dus dat zal bij de LS9 ook wel zo zijn.

----------


## Cobra

En wat vinden jullie van de Tascam DM-4800 t.o.v LS9-32 voor live werk.

----------


## Cainnech

> ls 9 16 analoog in ls 16 32 analoog in 
> stereo's zijn voor returns van bv interne fx of interne mp3 speler



Misschien een domme vraag maar ik vind nergens de effectieve bevestiging, maar kan de LS9-16 kanaals ook line level aan op zijn inputs ?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb ook nog een vraagje, wat ik niet direct kon terugvinden in de manual van de LS9.

Heeft deze ook net als DM1000 e.d. instelbare delays per output ??

----------


## bones2001

> Misschien een domme vraag maar ik vind nergens de effectieve bevestiging, maar kan de LS9-16 kanaals ook line level aan op zijn inputs ?



Ja hoor, geen probleem.

----------


## Silence_One

wat ik vooral jammer vind is dat er maar 1 slot op zit en ook dat er niet, zoals bij de 01V, een standaard adat aansluiting opzit. voordeel is wel de nu standaard usb poort.

----------


## cobi

> Ik heb ook nog een vraagje, wat ik niet direct kon terugvinden in de manual van de LS9.
> 
> Heeft deze ook net als DM1000 e.d. instelbare delays per output ??



Jazekers, dat heeft ie.

----------


## cobi

> wat ik vooral jammer vind is dat er maar 1 slot op zit en ook dat er niet, zoals bij de 01V, een standaard adat aansluiting opzit. voordeel is wel de nu standaard usb poort.



Is bij de 16ch versie inderdaad zo, de 32ch versie heeft volgens mij 3 sloten.

Je hebt inmiddels wel kaarten met 2 adat aansluitingen. Wat je ook nog kunt doen is er een Cobranet interfase aan hangen waar je weer verschillende aanluitingen in kunt stoppen (AES en dergelijken).

----------


## TimH

Vorige week eerste show gedaan met de nieuwe SL9.. Wel even wennen. Ziet er op de display erg uit als MCl maar dan toch mis je wel erg het touch scherm. Verder is het wel wennen dat je alles wat je wil doen met je cursor moet doen. Maar verder helemaal super. Prima sound. Zeker voor het geld moet je niet moeilijk doen.

----------


## Carl

De LS9-16 heeft één slot, en de LS9-32 heeft er twee.
Als ik het goed bekijk is de 16 een halve 32, alles is gehalveerd.
8 omni out ipv 16, 1 slot ipv 2 etc.
Ik ben ook zeer geïntresseerd in een LS9, ik twijfel alleen nog of ik niet voor een DM1000 zal gaan, vanwege 12 uitgangen , de LS9-16 kost zo'n beetje hetzelfde, en heeft 8 uitgangen.
Ik weet dat de geluidskwaliteit minder is, maar ik werk al een paar jaar met een 01V versie 1, en heb daar geen problemen mee.

----------


## Silence_One

> En wat vinden jullie van de Tascam DM-4800 t.o.v LS9-32 voor live werk.



Ben al een paar weken in het bezit van de Tascam. Hij klinkt veel beter dan de yamaha. maar de Yamaha's, en vooral de nieuwere serie's (M7CL en LS9) zijn veel simpeler in gebruik. bij de tascam zitten meerdere functies onder 1 knop. dat maakt het toch wel een ingewikkeld machientje. eerlijkheid gebied mij te zeggen dat ik de laatste tijd te weinig tijd heb om de DM-4800 onder de knie te krijgen. maar heb over 2 weken weer meer tijd dus dan zal ik er aan beginnen :Smile: . 

Eerder in dit onderwerp werd de mc7l en de ls9 vergeleken met de dm1000/dm2000. deze vergelijking gaat vooral voor het (semi-)studiowerk niet op. de remote op de dm 2000 is erg handig voor de meersporen machine's. ook mis ik op de nieuwere yamaha's de digitale channelstrip( die lcd scherpjes boven de faders). wat vooral erg handig is als je een symphonie orkest hebt met 96 kanalen. dan kom je er pas achter hoe handig dat is als ie met de layers meegaat. 

een kleine opmerking voor de japaners. volgens mij zit de lamp bij de ls9-32. op een lastige plaats.( had hem liever iets meer naar links gezien) en wat ik altijd al miste bij de 01v de lamp!! is er ook niet bij de LS-9 16 jammer. vooral voor theaterwerk vind in het een must een lamp op je tafel!

----------


## Cobra

> Ben al een paar weken in het bezit van de Tascam. Hij klinkt veel beter dan de yamaha. maar de Yamaha's, en vooral de nieuwere serie's (M7CL en LS9) zijn veel simpeler in gebruik. bij de tascam zitten meerdere functies onder 1 knop. dat maakt het toch wel een ingewikkeld machientje. eerlijkheid gebied mij te zeggen dat ik de laatste tijd te weinig tijd heb om de DM-4800 onder de knie te krijgen. maar heb over 2 weken weer meer tijd dus dan zal ik er aan beginnen. 
> 
> Eerder in dit onderwerp werd de mc7l en de ls9 vergeleken met de dm1000/dm2000. deze vergelijking gaat vooral voor het (semi-)studiowerk niet op. de remote op de dm 2000 is erg handig voor de meersporen machine's. ook mis ik op de nieuwere yamaha's de digitale channelstrip( die lcd scherpjes boven de faders). wat vooral erg handig is als je een symphonie orkest hebt met 96 kanalen. dan kom je er pas achter hoe handig dat is als ie met de layers meegaat. 
> 
> een kleine opmerking voor de japaners. volgens mij zit de lamp bij de ls9-32. op een lastige plaats.( had hem liever iets meer naar links gezien) en wat ik altijd al miste bij de 01v de lamp!! is er ook niet bij de LS-9 16 jammer. vooral voor theaterwerk vind in het een must een lamp op je tafel!



Dus voor live werk zou het logischer zijn om de yamaha te kiezen.. En je bent sneller bij de goede knoppen!
Maar de Tascam is toch nog wel een beetje goedkoper...
Lastig...weet iemand nog meer voor en nadelen?

----------


## Silence_One

hallo cobra,

inderdaad is de tascam goedkoper. ik moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik tot nu toe maar weinig tijd had om de tascam te leren kennen. wat bij alle tafels is( vooral digitaal) als je eenmaal weet hoe het werkt kun je er snel mee werken. vergt alleen wat tijd en oefening.

----------


## Bobber

Iemand ervaring met de Allen & Heath I-Live dig console?

----------


## purplehaze

@ Silence_One:
Welke yamaha tafel heb je naast de Tascam DM-4800 gehad om te testen welke beter klinkt ?

Ik heb de DM4800 eens bekeken en gezien zijn prijs ziet hij er aardig compleet uit, en met name die "fat channel" controllers lijken me erg handig voor de dynamics en Eq.
Het is m.i. een aardige concurrent voor de LS9-16/32.
Het aantal uitbreidings- en aansluitmogelijkheden is indrukwekkend, met name ook de mogelijkheid om je vertrouwde externe randapparatuur te kunnen inserten enzo...
Dit wordt een serieuze kandidaat voor de vervanging van mijn 01v96

----------


## Silence_One

@purplehaze:

had de keuze tussen de yamaha M7CL 48 kanalen, en de Tascam DM4800. toen ik voor de yamaha keek heb ik ook de LS9-32 geprobeert. de yamaha pre-amps zijn welliswaar verbeterd, maar kunnen niet op tegen die van de tascam. ook de interne effecten van de tascam zijn gewoon beter (deze zijn in samenwerking gemaakt met TC electronic). wat lay-out en makkelijkheid betreft is yamaha echt in het voordeel. bij de yamaha's staat er minder info in het scherm waardoor het duidelijker is. de tascam staat eigelijk te veel info in het scherm waardoor het zijn duidelijkheid verliest. wel moet opgemerkt worden dat tascam voor veel funcies handigere handelingen kent. mogelijkheden bij de tascam zijn ongekend.

----------


## Cobra

Conclusie: Yamaha vs. Tascam

Yamaha is logischer qua opbouw (en dus makkelijker om op te werken!)
Tascam is goedkoper en klinkt beter!
Interne effecten van Tascam zijn ook beter dan die van Yamaha.
Tascam heeft gewone inserts en Yamaha niet.

Maar voor live toepassingen is de naam Yamaha toch nog wel bekender dan die van Tascam? (Tascam is toch meer studiospul?)

En is de Tascam wel een beetje roadproof?

Ik twijfel toch nog... Vroeger veelal gemixed op een O2r.

----------


## purplehaze

Vraagje voor Silence_one:
hoe heb jij de M7CLen LS9 met de DM4800 vergeleken?
Naar wat ik hoor schijnen de pre-amps van de M7CL toch wel erg goed te zijn...

----------


## peternotermans

Ik kreeg net bericht dat mijn bestelde LS9-16 voor me klaar ligt bij m'n dealer.
Met de offline-editor heb ik 'm al helemaal gerout (is dit ABN :Confused:  ) en geconfigureerd naar mijn wensen. Vanavond dus ff downloaden en testen.

9 feb ga ik dit tafeltje voor het eerst inzetten (top-40 coverband in grote kroeg). Extra'tje: dit ga ik draadloos doen. De LS-9 staat dus *op* het podium en wordt aangesloten op een goeie kwaliteit wifi accesspoint in combinatie met tablet-PC met goeie wifi-kaart.
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Foto's en ervaringen volgen...

----------


## MarkRombouts

Jij durft,

EN een nieuwe tafel inzetten

EN deze ook nog eens draadloos gaan bedienen

Succes

Ik hoor graag naderhand hoe het allemaal is gegaan, want als dat een goede werkbare situatie is wordt ik daar wel blij van en geeft het me nog een reden een LS9 te gaan bestellen.

----------


## peternotermans

> Jij durft,
> 
> EN een nieuwe tafel inzetten
> 
> EN deze ook nog eens draadloos gaan bedienen
> 
> Succes
> 
> Ik hoor graag naderhand hoe het allemaal is gegaan, want als dat een goede werkbare situatie is wordt ik daar wel blij van en geeft het me nog een reden een LS9 te gaan bestellen.



Ach ja: "no guts, no glory"  :Big Grin: 

Maar het zal wel allemaal meevallen.. Het draadloze stuk werkt al sinds medio december 100% betrouwbaar met een 01V96V2 (tot nu toe 6 verschillende lokaties). En omdat ik al een tijdje met die LS9 off-line editor aan het spelen ben ik al aardig gewend aan de bediening..

Wat wel ff spannend wordt: "hoe voelt-ie aan?". Oftewel: hopelijk wennen de ongetwijfeld betere voorversterkers, EQ's, efx, compressors, gates, etc snel... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jakkes72

> Extra'tje: dit ga ik draadloos doen. De LS-9 staat dus *op* het podium en wordt aangesloten op een goeie kwaliteit wifi accesspoint in combinatie met tablet-PC met goeie wifi-kaart.
>      
> 
> Foto's en ervaringen volgen...



Werkt de tablet pc dan ook via de touchscreen?
(ik bedoel dan dus bv een kanaal selecteren via je pen ipv met de muis)

En wat voor tablet pc heb je?

----------


## peternotermans

> Werkt de tablet pc dan ook via de touchscreen?
> (ik bedoel dan dus bv een kanaal selecteren via je pen ipv met de muis)
> 
> En wat voor tablet pc heb je?



Een tablet-PC is een gewone laptop met een touchpanel als extra input-device (dat je meestal omgedraaid terug kunt klappen op het toetsenbord). Ik heb trouwens een tweedehands Acer Travelmate C300 op de kop getikt.

En ja, alles is te besturen met de pen: Faders bewegen :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  , kanalen selecteren, tap-tempo, EQ-curves "tekenen"  :Big Grin:   (dwz: je kunt freq en gain instellen in de grafiek).
Trouwens: met de 01V96V2 editor kon dat ook al allemaal, maar dan zit je met het probleem dat de gains niet remote bedienbaar zjin :Frown: .

Maar je hebt geen digitale mixer nodig om dat allemaal uit te proberen: gewoon (gratis) een editor (LS9, 01V96V2, etc) + studiomanager downloaden vanaf de yamaha-site en experimenteren maar.

----------


## jakkes72

Dat laatste wist ik al wel.
Zodra ik mijn analoge set verkocht heb komt er een LS9/32

----------


## cobi

Wifi vind ik op dit moment alles behalve betrouwbaar. Als ik al zie hoe de verbinding in mijn huis is (ik heb mijn kantoortje recht boven de meterkast) ik hou daar 20% van mijn signaal sterkte over.

De router en kaart zijn toch echt wel van een fatsoenlijk merk (linksys) en ik heb dus een losse kaart in mijn laptop voor wifi want de wifi die standard in mijn laptop zijn is al helemaal waardeloos.

Wat heb je aan snelheid nodig om je digitale tafel betrouwbaar aan te kunnen sturen?

----------


## martijn verkerk

> Wifi vind ik op dit moment alles behalve betrouwbaar. Als ik al zie hoe de verbinding in mijn huis is (ik heb mijn kantoortje recht boven de meterkast) ik hou daar 20% van mijn signaal sterkte over.
> 
> De router en kaart zijn toch echt wel van een fatsoenlijk merk (linksys) en ik heb dus een losse kaart in mijn laptop voor wifi want de wifi die standard in mijn laptop zijn is al helemaal waardeloos.
> 
> Wat heb je aan snelheid nodig om je digitale tafel betrouwbaar aan te kunnen sturen?



draadloos je tafel bedienen doormiddel van wifi is erg goed te doen

heb ervaring met d1 m7cl 01v96 en dm1000
gewoon goed acces point erop beetje expirimenteren met je instellingen (firewall en virusscanner uitzetten!!!) en werkt als een trein
 je moet niet verwachten dat je 100en meters kan lopen maar in een lokatie moet 50m meter makkelijk gaan en buiten nog verder
heb een us robotics router en een acer c310 laptop en werkt erg goed met elkaar
voor grotere afstanden een antenne erop en evt de meter (vu meters) info uitzetten (dit vreet data)

----------


## peternotermans

> Wifi vind ik op dit moment alles behalve betrouwbaar. Als ik al zie hoe de verbinding in mijn huis is (ik heb mijn kantoortje recht boven de meterkast) ik hou daar 20% van mijn signaal sterkte over.
> 
> De router en kaart zijn toch echt wel van een fatsoenlijk merk (linksys) en ik heb dus een losse kaart in mijn laptop voor wifi want de wifi die standard in mijn laptop zijn is al helemaal waardeloos.
> 
> Wat heb je aan snelheid nodig om je digitale tafel betrouwbaar aan te kunnen sturen?



Met alle respect: linksys is volgens mij een poging van cisco (high-end wifi spul) om ook de consumentenmarkt (lowcost) te bedienen, en qua kwaliteit zeker niet te vergelijken met de Aironet modellen van Cisco.
(Die Linksys modellen komen er niet al te best vanaf in de reviews; klachten gaan vooral over de te behalen afstand).

Mijn eerste voorkeur ging uit naar de Cisco Aironet 1240AG, maar ik vond de prijsstelling nogal, euhh, pittig.

Ik heb na 1 weekje "internet-research" gekozen voor een 3com Accespoint 8760 (bij mixer) en 3com X-Jack PCMCIA kaartje met extern uitschuifbare antenne in de laptop (die interne antennes zijn inderdaad niet al te best). Dit geeft (tot nu toe) tot op 30 meter afstand minstens een "very good" connectie van 54Mbps die 6 uur ononderbroken probleemloos blijft draaien. Bovendien heeft deze combi A/B/G standaard, dus mocht het te "druk" zijn in de lucht in de B/G-band, kun je altijd naar de minder gebruikte A-band overstappen (kan ook tijdens de show, maar dan heb je ongeveer 10sec geen verbinding).

Om trouwens 16 kanalen + VU-meters goed te kunnen doen heb je voldoende aan 11Mbps (ervaring met 01V96 met Silex sx2000wg USB-wifi-accespoint).

----------


## vasco

> Wifi vind ik op dit moment alles behalve betrouwbaar. Als ik al zie hoe de verbinding in mijn huis is (ik heb mijn kantoortje recht boven de meterkast) ik hou daar 20% van mijn signaal sterkte over.
> 
> De router en kaart zijn toch echt wel van een fatsoenlijk merk (linksys)...



Neem dan ook geen Linksys want betrouwbaar en Linksys passen niet in één zin. Heb al veel andere gehoord met problemen rond dit merk. Het is gewoon lowbudget spul van Cisco om zo een beetje voet in de consumentenmarkt te zetten. In een toepassing als van Peter zou ik geen Linksys willen en durven inzetten als ik alles zo om mij heen hoor.

WiFi is zeker wel betrouwbaar in te zetten met de juiste spullen.

----------


## shure-fan

ik heb juist alleen maar goede ervaringen met linksys,  maar als je echt zeker wilt zijn dan je een goede verbinding kan hebben/halen,  dan raad ik je senao aan  die stoten 100wm uit, zowel het ap als een eventueel pcmcia kaartje.  en dan kun je ineens wel veel verder weg komen, maarja  zover hoef je normaal toch niet van je foh weg te gaan,  lijkt me niet dat je een band gaat uit versterken terwijl je met je laptop aan de bar zit.

dus ja....

----------


## ronny

helaas heb ik ook geen goede ervaringen met linksys aparatuur. Ik heb hier ooit speciaal voor gekozen om thuis een betrouwbaar netwerkje te hebben, dat niet constant uit zou vallen. Dit is gedeeltelijk ook wel gelukt. Heb nooit geen verbindingsproblemen gehad, maar de snelheid is enorm traag, ook al zit ik dicht bij mij draadloze router. Eens een paar muren er tussen en het is zeker om zeep. Ik vind dit zonde omdat ik hier toch wel behoorlijk wat voor betaald heb, terwijl mensen die ik ken met goedkopere aparatuur veel betere resultaten behalen....

maargoed we gaan offtopic denk ik  :Smile:  

mvg
ronny

----------


## berolios

> lijkt me niet dat je een band gaat uit versterken terwijl je met je laptop aan de bar zit



Ik denk dat ik zonder na te denken al genoeg collega's kan noemen die zonder énige vorm van twijfel zouden roepen: *JAWEL !!!!!*  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

ha ha ha

beetje onzinnige reactie, maar tsja... ik kon het toch niet laten ;-)

---------------------------------------------------------------

Effe aangaande deze thread:

Soms kun je vanuit praktisch of estetisch oogpunt je FOH niet opbouwen waar je dat graag zou willen (bedrijfs-evenementen bijvoorbeeld !!). Zelfs bij redelijk grote shows moet je soms gewoon aan de zijkant van het podium staan te schuiven. Voor DJ's of zo gaat dat nog wel (hoewel ik ook dat rottig vind hoor), dan heb je vaak ook de processors die je met WiFi kunt aanpassen vanuit het publiek. Maar bandjes mixen vanaf de zijkant van het podium is gewoon écht niet handig. 

Maar zoals ik al zei heb je soms gewoon geen andere keus, dus als je in die gevallen met je laptop/ tablet wél controle hebt over de mix als je in de zaal staat te luisteren, geeft je dat toch wel een behoorlijke meerwaarde, vind ik dan.

Het ligt natuurlijk ook wel aan wat voor bandje er staat... hoewel... als je aan de zijkant moet staan te schuiven zal dit meestal niet ál te heftig zijn... Ik bedoel, onwijze effecten eroorheen gooien en al die andere dingen die je normaal allicht zou doen kun je natuurlijk niet echt lekker op zo'n tablet PC. Ik denk met deze toepassing dan ook vooral aan het al eerder genoemde voorbeeld van jazz-combootjes of iets dergelijks... in ieder geval dingen die qua mix geen constante aanpassingen en/ of effecten nodig hebben. De mogelijkheid kleine aanpassingen te maken terwijl je tenminste kunt hóren wat je bent aan het doen is natuurlijk geweldig in zo'n geval! En ik weet ook zeker dat áls de mogelijkheid er is dit betrouwbaar te doen véél bedrijfsevenementen gráág gebruik zouden maken daarvan.

Betrouwbaarheid is natuurlijk het sleutelwoord in dit geval, maar ik ben ervan overtuigd dat dit met gezond verstand en goede spullen zeker voor elkaar kan komen. Ik ben er in ieder geval zeker vóór in bepaalde gevallen.

Cheerio


Qwja, is het niet handig een nieuwe thread te starten dat over remote-control van digi-tafels gaat ? Ik denk dat de LS-9 in deze discussie ondertussen al naar de achtergrond is gedreven, of mis ik iets?

----------


## martijn verkerk

het is niet zo dat als je verbinding wegvalt je audio ook 
je kan het op dat moment alleen ff niet bedienen
dus is er niet echt een probleem als je ff een slechte verbinding hebt

----------


## peternotermans

> Qwja, is het niet handig een nieuwe thread te starten dat over remote-control van digi-tafels gaat ? Ik denk dat de LS-9 in deze discussie ondertussen al naar de achtergrond is gedreven, of mis ik iets?



Ik had al eens een topic gestart over 01V96V2 wireless...
Na mijn vuurdoop met de LS9 + wireless open ik wel een nieuw topic, met linkjes naar deze 2 topics  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  





> het is niet zo dat als je verbinding wegvalt je audio ook je kan het op dat moment alleen ff niet bedienen
> dus is er niet echt een probleem als je ff een slechte verbinding hebt



Om ongerustheid bij verbaasde muzikanten weg te nemen zeg ik meestal "als je afstandsbediening van de TV het niet meer doet kun je toch ook gewoon doorkijken...?" :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

ONTOPIC: Gisteravond ff met de mixer gespeeld, helaas zonder PA. Eerste indrukken:

+) Wanneer eenmaal gerout (ff doorbijten) is de tafel heel gemakkelijk te bedienen. Dit leg je iedere gasttechnicus gemakkelijk uit.
+) Je kunt nu eindelijk de efx-tap-tempo functie onder een user button zetten. Dat kon bij de 01V96V2 alleen via het menu :Frown:  .
+) De effecten klinken beter dan de 01V96V2.
-) Klein tegenvallertje: de kwaliteit van het scherm valt me tegen. Voor een apparaat in deze prijsklasse had ik een fatsoenlijk TFT-scherm verwacht; nu is het een "ouderwetse" CSTN die qua contrast en kijkhoek een beetje tegenvalt. Maar misschien ligt dit wel aan mij (na jaren werkzaam te zijn geweest in de LCD-display ontwikkeling)... :Smile: 

Leuk detail: als je door de hele range van de headamp gain (die ook opgeslagen kan worden) heendraait hoor je intern op 2 instelposities een relais klikken.. Blijkbaar gebruiken ze intern dus hetzelfde versterkerbereik "3 keer achter elkaar" (dus 2 "line-pads" achter elkaar). En daar hoor je niks van, behalve als je de high-EQ's op max zet (zodat alle ruis versterkt wordt). Dan hoor je de hoeveelheid ruis veranderen op de schakelpunten. Je hoort in ieder geval geen kliks.

----------


## LSVG

Even een vraagje, Als ik bij de LS9 16 een MY8 adat slot er bij koop en een behringer ada 8000 heb ik dan 24 mic inputs en 16 xlr outputs te gelijk te gebruiken?

Ik kan de LS 9 niet zo uitbreiden dat ik een 32 kanaals xlr input tafel krijg en 16 xlr output (precies evenveel inputs als outputs als de normale 32 kanaalsversie alleen goedkoper, en 19" :Smile: 

En zijn de gains dan van kanaal 17 tot 24/32 (dus de inputs van de ada 8000) ook te recallen op de ls 9?

----------


## martijn verkerk

> Even een vraagje, Als ik bij de LS9 16 een MY8 adat slot er bij koop en een behringer ada 8000 heb ik dan 24 mic inputs en 16 xlr outputs te gelijk te gebruiken?



ja dat kan





> Ik kan de LS 9 niet zo uitbreiden dat ik een 32 kanaals xlr input tafel krijg en 16 xlr output (precies evenveel inputs als outputs als de normale 32 kanaalsversie alleen goedkoper, en 19"
> 
> En zijn de gains dan van kanaal 17 tot 24/32 (dus de inputs van de ada 8000) ook te recallen op de ls 9?



nee dat kan niet de ada8000 hebben een anologe gain en kan dus niet digitaal ingesteld worden (dus ook niet digitaal gerecalled worden)
oplossing daarvoor is de AD8HR van yamaha maar daar zit weer een ander prijskaartje aan

----------


## peternotermans

> Ik kan de LS 9 niet zo uitbreiden dat ik een 32 kanaals xlr input tafel krijg en 16 xlr output (precies evenveel inputs als outputs als de normale 32 kanaalsversie alleen goedkoper, en 19"
> 
> En zijn de gains dan van kanaal 17 tot 24/32 (dus de inputs van de ada 8000) ook te recallen op de ls 9?



Correct me if I'm wrong, maar volgens mij kan er een MY16-AT kaart in (die heeft 2 ADAT in-en outputs), en als je daar dan 2 x ADA8000 op aansluit heb je in totaal dus 32 kanalen XLR-input (waarvan je alleen 1/16 digitaal kunt recallen..) en 24 kanalen XLR-output (inc L/R).

----------


## martijn verkerk

> Correct me if I'm wrong, maar volgens mij kan er een MY16-AT kaart in (die heeft 2 ADAT in-en outputs), en als je daar dan 2 x ADA8000 op aansluit heb je in totaal dus 32 kanalen XLR-input (waarvan je alleen 1/16 digitaal kunt recallen..) en 24 kanalen XLR-output (inc L/R).



je kan de gains van de ad8000 niet recallen je kan de patch recallen maar de gains niet
de gains van de ls9 kan je uiteraard wel recallen

----------


## jakkes72

En nu is de vraag:
Hoe is het draadloos gedeelte gegaan afgelopen weekend?

----------


## peternotermans

> En nu is de vraag:
> Hoe is het draadloos gedeelte gegaan afgelopen weekend?







> 9 feb ga ik dit tafeltje voor het eerst inzetten (top-40 coverband in grote kroeg).



Nog ff wachten dus.. (Draadloos gedeelte met 01V96 ging wel weer prima)..  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

In de LS9 zit een software MP3 player/recorder wat kan betekenen ook een CD-speler op FOH minder te plaatsen en een USB stick met muziek te gebruiken.

Nu ga ik binnenkort een klus doen met een M7CL op FOH. Zit deze software MP3 player ook in de M7CL en kan ik net als de rest van de randapparatuur de CD-speler ook thuis laten?

Op de M7CL als ook in de handleiding kan ik hier niets over vinden. Het gaat alleen om een beetje inloop en pauze muziek in het theater.

----------


## cobi

De M7 heeft deze funktie niet, MP3/WAVjes afspelen vanaf USB

Helaas pindakaas

----------


## jakkes72

> Nog ff wachten dus.. (Draadloos gedeelte met 01V96 ging wel weer prima)..



Sorry: ik dacht het afgelopen weekend was.....

----------


## vasco

> De M7 heeft deze funktie niet, MP3/WAVjes afspelen vanaf USB



Ben ik toch niet aan een nieuwe bril toe.
Dan maar een iPod mee hiervoor, jammer.

----------


## LSVG

Je kan de gains van de behringer ada niet recallen. Maar de rest van de instellingen van die kanaal wel. Dus hoef je alleen (toch) het signaal met de gains goed te stellen (bijv. standaard signaal binnen laten komen op -10db) en heb je de rest van de instellingen wel gerecalled?

----------


## cobi

> Je kan de gains van de behringer ada niet recallen. Maar de rest van de instellingen van die kanaal wel. Dus hoef je alleen (toch) het signaal met de gains goed te stellen (bijv. standaard signaal binnen laten komen op -10db) en heb je de rest van de instellingen wel gerecalled?



Lijkt me niet bevordelijk voor je geluid. Het is voor het geluid beter om rond de 0 db in te sturen.

Een paar gains heb je toch zo ingesteld?

----------


## jakkes72

'k heb nu ook een LS9 aangeschaft (32 kanaals) Nu probeer ik MP3's die op een USB stick in een map YPE\Borsato staan af te spelen.
Dit lijkt vooralsnog niet te lukken, iemand een idee?

Edit:
Ondertussen gevonden.

Nu wil ik echter als ik opneem op de USB-Stick graag iets hebben zodat op het moment dat ik op een knop druk, de stick doorgaat met opnemen, maar dan met een nieuw track-id.(zodat ieder gespeeld nummer ook een apart track-id krijgt)

----------


## MarkRombouts

Om toch nog even terug te komen op de delayfuncties per output.

De DM1000 heeft de mogelijkheid om op de outputs, mix en bussen een delaytijd in te stellen, zodat het rechtstreeks aansturen van delaystacks en/of het vertragen van de hoofdset mogelijk is.

Eerder in dit topic wordt gezegd dat de LS9 deze mogelijkheid ook heeft. Ik heb echter de editor van de LS9 geïnstalleerd om eens te kijken hoe het allemaal een beetje in elkaar steeks en kan daar de functie nergens terug vinden.

Wie weet hoe het precies zit ?

----------


## martijn verkerk

> Om toch nog even terug te komen op de delayfuncties per output.
> 
> De DM1000 heeft de mogelijkheid om op de outputs, mix en bussen een delaytijd in te stellen, zodat het rechtstreeks aansturen van delaystacks en/of het vertragen van de hoofdset mogelijk is.
> 
> Eerder in dit topic wordt gezegd dat de LS9 deze mogelijkheid ook heeft. Ik heb echter de editor van de LS9 geïnstalleerd om eens te kijken hoe het allemaal een beetje in elkaar steeks en kan daar de functie nergens terug vinden.
> 
> Wie weet hoe het precies zit ?



kun je niet in de editor doen 
je kan de bussen namelijk niet delayen maar wel de poorten....
dwz je rout een output naar een poort (bv omni1) en dan delay je de poort (op de tafel output port setup)
het voordeel is dat je bv. je mix l/r naar meerdere poorten stuurt en die seperaat van elkaar kan delayen (en met de trim volume kan bepalen)
scheelt je dus heel veel bussen als je veel delay lijnen hebt...

----------


## MarkRombouts

aha dat is duidelijk.

bedankt voor de info.

----------


## peternotermans

Heb ff weinig tijd (gehad) om foto's online te zetten, maar de "draadloze LS-9 ervaringen" wil ik jullie toch niet onthouden. Ik heb nu 3 klusjes achter de rug met deze setup.

Ik had de tafel vantevoren gerout en floormonitorlevels getrimd (ging te hard de monitorversterker in).

Alles in 1 rack (LS-9 / CD / x-over / amps / wireless accesspoint) op het podium, en tablet-PC (laptop met touchpanel) op de "FOH positie" (what's in a name)  :Big Grin: .

Soundcheck: 20 minuten. Had wel ff problemen met feedback over de monitors omdat ik de EQ's in de monitorsends niet aan had staan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

Het draadloos gebeuren heeft geen enkel moment gehaperd.

Een nadeel: Yamaha heeft in de Studiomanager software de VU-meters niet meer naast de faders staan; je moet dus een extra window openen en op een 1024x768 scherm heb je hier geen plek meer voor want het fader window + efx return window + master slider window wil je continue beschikbaar hebben. Hopelijk past Yamaha dit aan, anders zou een oplossing kunnen zijn om een kleine tft monitor op de TV-out van de laptop te koppelen voor dit fader window (met Windows Extended Desktop).

De tafel klinkt als een klok en de parametrische EQ's reageren supersnel.
Ook de 31-bands EQ werkt erg direkt.
De effecten zijn heel goed (Mijn referentie is TC-Electronics M-one) en de reverb is super "open". De compressors / gates hebben gewerkt als verwacht. Ik heb geen ervaring met analoge compressors (buiten Behringer) dus weet niet hoe dit onderling vergelijkt.

Wat ik wel gemerkt heb is dat de tafel sneller een "sigma" (clipping) overflow heeft op de prefader stereo bus. Dus als al je je kanalen tegen de 0dB hebt afgeregeld komen en je faders op 0dB staan kunnen pieken ervoor zorgen dat je tafel clipt. Hierdoor had ik in het eerste nummer even wat distortion. De 01V96 had hier meer headroom en was wat vergevingsgezinder.

----------


## peternotermans

Nog 1 vraagje: Omdat ik de tafel samen met de amps in 1 rack heb zitten en het rackje zo simpel en licht mogelijk wil maken heb ik de volgende vraag:

Het is in theorie mogelijk om deze tafel ook direkt als 2-weg x-over te gebruiken: er is een stereo bus en een mono bus. Als je de stereo bus bv 140Hz laag-af filtert en de mono-bus 140Hz hoog-af (en bv 40Hz laag-af) zou je rechtstreeks vanuit de mixer naar de amps kunnen gaan.

Ander voordeel: dan zou ik de x-over freq + levels ook remote beschikbaar hebben.

Is dit aan te raden? Voors en tegens?

----------


## sparky

Moet mogelijk zijn. Ik heb complete theatersystemen op die manier vanuit een 01V96 aangestuurd.

----------


## peternotermans

> Moet mogelijk zijn. Ik heb complete theatersystemen op die manier vanuit een 01V96 aangestuurd.



Hmm, erg interessant, ik heb nu een DBX 223XL crossover die 24dB/oktaaf filtert op het x-over punt (hetgeen die LS9 high- en lowpass EQ's niet halen). De LS9 (net als de 01V96) haalt dat niet.

Geen problemen gehad met "overlap" als gevolg van te "slappe" filtering op het x-over punt? Of heb je een "gaatje" gelaten (bv sub x-over tot 100Hz en fullrange vanaf 140Hz)...?

----------


## sparky

Dat is voor mijn doelen nooit een probleem geweest.

De topjes hadden meestal hun eigen processor en de subs lowpassen ging eigenlijk wel prima vanuit de 01V96. Verder heb ik het gebruikt om laag en midlaag uit de in-, firstrow- en underbalconyfills te halen, meestal gebruikte ik hiervoor een combinatie van een highpass- en een lowshelffilter.

Subs (dus geen laagkasten...)cross ik meestal niet hoger dan 100Hz, het liefst nog iet lager, dat is op deze manier altijd prima gegaan.  Maar het gebied rond de 140 Hz is niet erg vergevingsgezind, het kan zijn dat je daar strakkere filtering voor nodig hebt.

Mischien maar eens testje doen dus, links via de LS9 aansturen, rechts via de DBX....

----------


## Iko

Ik probeer de studio manager te installeren zodat ik die LS9 Editor kan draaien. Maar ik krijg tijdens het installeren van studio manager een fout melding met een hoop cijfers.

Meer mensen die dit probleem kennen? Heb ook al mailtje naar yamaha gestuurd, maar dat zal wel tijdje duren voor ik daar respons op krijgt denk ik. 


Alvast bedankt!

----------


## vasco

> Ik probeer de studio manager te installeren zodat ik die LS9 Editor kan draaien. Maar ik krijg tijdens het installeren van studio manager een fout melding met een hoop cijfers.
> 
> Meer mensen die dit probleem kennen?



Yep, probleem gezien en had bij mij te maken met de driver van de videokaart. Driver update opgehaalt en daarna was het  gezeur over. Hoeft per definitie natuurlijk niet bij jou ook zo te zijn. Software kan met zoveel dingen eng doen.

----------


## Iko

Nee, dat is het dus niet... Heb het nu op een andere PC geinstalleerd en dat werkt wel.. Erg raar. Misschien weer keertje Format C: doen op die andere  :Embarrassment: 

In ieder geval bedankt!

----------


## peternotermans

Draadloos mixen op LS9 is "je van het" voor mij.. Daarom staat vanaf vandaag mijn multikabel te koop op de J&H snuffelsite. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

PS: Aangezien ik al eerder beloofd had mijn multi te verkopen (zie ook 01V96 draadloos topic) als het draadloos mixen zou werken vond ik het wel gepast om dit berichtje te plaatsen. Indien ongepast mag Modje natuurlijk altijd verwijderen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PowerSound

M'n LS9 32 is ook net binnen, even aan het zoeken voor een case eromheen  :Smile:  

Is leuke tafel, heb er al wat mee gespeeld.

Enkele vraagjes toch :

Als ik m'n bv AUX8 Delay, send on faders gebruik. Ik zou dan graag m'n Stereo Input ook willen inregelen, maar die werken niet meer zoals het hoort. De Stereo Inputs regelaars regelen (duh!) het niveau weer in de Auxsend van je effect (wat blijkt is ook => stereo return AUX 8 in aux8 werkt niet, ok geen feedback stress, maar om wat manueel feedback van de delay in te stellen is altijd leuk).
Is er een manier om terwijl je SEND OF FADER modus bent, de Stereo Input normaal te behouden ??? Dus Stereo Input naar Master bus ?

Bij de Link, is het ook mogelijk om een stereolink te maken (automatische pan). ?

Anders echt een heel prachtige tafel voor een heel nette prijs !
LS9 32 voor kleine festivals, ofwel onze Midas  :Big Grin:   met hoop rackies FOH + LS9 Mon  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cobi

> M'n LS9 32 is ook net binnen, even aan het zoeken voor een case eromheen  
> 
> Is leuke tafel, heb er al wat mee gespeeld.
> 
> Enkele vraagjes toch :
> 
> Als ik m'n bv AUX8 Delay, send on faders gebruik. Ik zou dan graag m'n Stereo Input ook willen inregelen, maar die werken niet meer zoals het hoort. De Stereo Inputs regelaars regelen (duh!) het niveau weer in de Auxsend van je effect (wat blijkt is ook => stereo return AUX 8 in aux8 werkt niet, ok geen feedback stress, maar om wat manueel feedback van de delay in te stellen is altijd leuk).
> Is er een manier om terwijl je SEND OF FADER modus bent, de Stereo Input normaal te behouden ??? Dus Stereo Input naar Master bus ?



Dus als ik het goed begrijp wil je met je faders in de 'aux mode' werken maar de stereo potmeter wil je niet mee laten gaan? Vogens mij is dit niet mogelijk.





> Bij de Link, is het ook mogelijk om een stereolink te maken (automatische pan). ?



Je kan de pan's linken zodat ze mee gaan met de pan van je LR mix. Ik doe nog wel eens in-ears op een LS9 (en op andere Yamaha's werkt dat hetzelfde). Je kan de pan's linken zodat ze mee gaan met je LR uitgang. Als dit eenmaal staat haal ik de link er weer af en stel ik de pan per stereo mixje vaak weer bij (zodat uiteindelijk alleen de muzikant zelf nog in het midden staat).





> Anders echt een heel prachtige tafel voor een heel nette prijs !
> LS9 32 voor kleine festivals, ofwel onze Midas  met hoop rackies FOH + LS9 Mon



Mogelijkheden zat met zo'n ding. Het enigste wat je nog mist tov een M7 zijn DCA's, maar een gemiddeld bandje is nog goed te doen op een LS9. Ik heb wel gemerkt dat ik voor monitors wel eerder voor een 32 ch versie zou kiezen ivm met wel heel veel handelingen als je je aux sends wil zijn van 'de andere' layer.

Een paar lossen wensen die ik wel graag meeneem, XL42 voor de belangrijke kanalen met daarachter een compressor (in mijn geval een 402) en een lekkere main galm (in mijn geval een PCM91).

----------


## PowerSound

> Dus als ik het goed begrijp wil je met je faders in de 'aux mode' werken maar de stereo potmeter wil je niet mee laten gaan? Vogens mij is dit niet mogelijk.
> 
> 
> Je kan de pan's linken zodat ze mee gaan met de pan van je LR mix. Ik doe nog wel eens in-ears op een LS9 (en op andere Yamaha's werkt dat hetzelfde). Je kan de pan's linken zodat ze mee gaan met je LR uitgang. Als dit eenmaal staat haal ik de link er weer af en stel ik de pan per stereo mixje vaak weer bij (zodat uiteindelijk alleen de muzikant zelf nog in het midden staat).
> 
> 
> 
> Mogelijkheden zat met zo'n ding. Het enigste wat je nog mist tov een M7 zijn DCA's, maar een gemiddeld bandje is nog goed te doen op een LS9. Ik heb wel gemerkt dat ik voor monitors wel eerder voor een 32 ch versie zou kiezen ivm met wel heel veel handelingen als je je aux sends wil zijn van 'de andere' layer.
> 
> Een paar lossen wensen die ik wel graag meeneem, XL42 voor de belangrijke kanalen met daarachter een compressor (in mijn geval een 402) en een lekkere main galm (in mijn geval een PCM91).



Dank je voor het antwoord ! Spijtig voor die ST in.

Wat zijn DCA's ? Digital Controlled Amplifiers ?  :Big Grin: 

We hebben een 32 versie gekocht, en momenteel loopt het heel lekker op monitors ! Later komt er wel een "extra niet verplicht" rackje bij met wat betere preamps en dynamics (alhoewel die van de LS9 echt niet slecht zijn, voor monitor werk allesinds !)

----------


## vasco

> Wat zijn DCA's ? Digital Controlled Amplifiers ?



Kun je vergelijken met VCA.
http://www.allen-heath.net/DL/vca_book.pdf

----------


## PowerSound

> Kun je vergelijken met VCA.
> http://www.allen-heath.net/DL/vca_book.pdf



Dat dacht ik dus aan  :Wink:

----------


## jakkes72

Ik heb zelf een binnenkist gemaakt voor mijn LS9/32, en een 3-delige kist laten maken.
Voorzijde
Onder de linkerzeide is een ruimte van 2HE. Gevuld met een TC- D2 en een Xilica processor, rechts is een schuiflade voor hoofdtelefoon ed.
De strippen aan de wit zijn magneet strippen met daarom met dymo tape gelabeled wat wat is (kick, sn enz.)
Achter de schuiflade zit een Linksys wireless router.
Met mijn laptop kan ik dan de tafel configureren/bedienen enz.
Zijkant
Kabelruimte open
Achterin is de 650 VA UPS te zien.
Achterzijde
Overzicht van de achterzijde
Binnenzijde
Netjes getapijt.
Zijkant flightcase

----------


## SPS

@Jakkes,

Ben d'r stil van. Prachtig hoor!
Om jaloers op te worden......

Paul.

----------


## PowerSound

Iemand een adres voor een goede en "goedkope" flight voor de LS9 32 ?

Dank bij voorbaat

----------


## jakkes72

@SPS:
kost wat (geld en tijd), maar dan heb je ook wat....

@powersound:
Alleen de buitenkist koste me al rond de 800 excl.
Ik heb offertes gekregen van Dutycase, Kruishout en nog een duitser.
Prijzen voor compleet gebouwd (3 delig) zitten rond de 1200-1300 excl

----------


## showband

@jakkes72.
Dat is zowat de g**lste setup die ik in jaren heb gezien..  :Smile:

----------


## jakkes72

Het werkt inderdaad erg goed. wel vind ik de delay functie op de LS9 tegenvallen, daarom ook de TC D-2. Voor de rest zit echt alles onboard.

FOH zit op de layer 1 (1-32), monitor op layer 2 (33-64) op de custom layer zitten de kanalen 1-24, de subgroepen met 1 schuif (gelinked)
Wel laat ik alle kanalen via een subgroup naar L/R gaan op advies van deze link: PSW Sound Reinforcement Forums: LAB: The Classic Live Audio Board => LS9 signal routing...

----------


## cobi

> Ik heb zelf een binnenkist gemaakt voor mijn LS9/32, en een 3-delige kist laten maken.
> Voorzijde
> Onder de linkerzeide is een ruimte van 2HE. Gevuld met een TC- D2 en een Xilica processor, rechts is een schuiflade voor hoofdtelefoon ed.
> De strippen aan de wit zijn magneet strippen met daarom met dymo tape gelabeled wat wat is (kick, sn enz.)
> Achter de schuiflade zit een Linksys wireless router.
> Met mijn laptop kan ik dan de tafel configureren/bedienen enz.
> Zijkant
> Kabelruimte open
> Achterin is de 650 VA UPS te zien.
> ...



Mooie kist, goed over nagedacht. Ipv de D2 en de processor zou je natuurlijk ook makkelijk een Adat innterface (of 2) in kunnen bouwen (dat zie je nu vaak in losse cases). Erg handig.

Zo'n kist maakt toch de mengtafel weer beetje meer mengtafel.

Dat zo'n kist een paar knaken kost, tja, het scheelt je een hoop tijd en ellende, das ook wat waard toch?

----------


## cobi

> Het werkt inderdaad erg goed. wel vind ik de delay functie op de LS9 tegenvallen, daarom ook de TC D-2. Voor de rest zit echt alles onboard.
> 
> FOH zit op de layer 1 (1-32), monitor op layer 2 (33-64) op de custom layer zitten de kanalen 1-24, de subgroepen met 1 schuif (gelinked)
> Wel laat ik alle kanalen via een subgroup naar L/R gaan op advies van deze link: PSW Sound Reinforcement Forums: LAB: The Classic Live Audio Board => LS9 signal routing...



Ik kan eigenlijk niet vinden in deze link waarom je alles via een subgroep zou laten lopen. Vertel! Waarom zou dat nodig zijn?

----------


## jakkes72

In mijn beleving komt het hier op neer:
We hebben twee bronnen: een op kanaal 1, via een mix naar stereo en een op kanaal twee direct naar stereo.
Door de routering van kanaal1 via een mix doet het signaal er x-samples extra over om op de stereo bus te komen.
Kanaal 2 heeft dat echter niet, en de bronnen komen dan met een x-samples verschil op de stereo bus terecht.

Nu is/word het de discussie of dat hoorbaar/merkbaar is :Smile: 

Over die 2 HE: wellicht dat dat toekomst muziek is.

Wat ik wel jammer vind(maar wel verklaarbaar) is dat je wel een insert kunt aangeven, maar die vervolgens niet via een OMNI Out naar buiten kunt laten gaan, en via een input weer return kunt krijgen.
De verklaring is inderdaad weer de extra samples/tijd die benodigd is voor de DA-AD conversie.
Workaround:
Via de direct out, en vervolgens op een ander kanaal weer de tafel in (kost dus wel een kanaal extra)

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Meestal worden de signalen virtueel geroute. er bestaan dan geen echte analoog vergelijkbaare mix bussen. dit kost te veel dsp kracht. De 3 fader standen (kanaal_fader, subgroep_fader_main_fader) worden opgeteld. hieruit komt de vermenig vuldiging van et signaal voor dat het bij links of rechts wordt opgetelt. voor een subgorep uitgang worden de kanaal_fader en subgroep_fader opgetelt.

dit is zoals wij dat deden. dist kost je het minste MAC (multiply and accumulate) instructies. en daar is een DSP op gebouwt.

joost

----------


## cobi

> In mijn beleving komt het hier op neer:
> We hebben twee bronnen: een op kanaal 1, via een mix naar stereo en een op kanaal twee direct naar stereo.
> Door de routering van kanaal1 via een mix doet het signaal er x-samples extra over om op de stereo bus te komen.
> Kanaal 2 heeft dat echter niet, en de bronnen komen dan met een x-samples verschil op de stereo bus terecht.
> 
> Nu is/word het de discussie of dat hoorbaar/merkbaar is
> 
> Over die 2 HE: wellicht dat dat toekomst muziek is.
> 
> ...



Jaja, en je bedoelt dus, als je ALLES door een subgroep route dan heeft alles die vertraging dus komt alles er ook tegelijk uit. Ik kan me er wel iets bij voorstellen, al zou je verwachten dat ze alles op het einde weer gelijk trekken.

----------


## sparky

Hallo, 

Ik heb nu een LS-9 32ch op proef, voorlopig kan ik de meeste functies wel redelijk snel vinden.

Maar wat nog niet helemaal wil lukken is het solo-systeem naar een output toe routen en deze onder een fader zetten, dit ivm het afluisteren van monitorgroepen. Kan iemand me uit de brand helpen? bij voorbaat dank!

----------


## jadjong

Kijk eens op pagina 257 van de engelse handleiding  :Smile:

----------


## sparky

Dank voor het zoeken...

Ik had em inmiddels ook gevonden. Heb het niet gedaan, vond het toch een beetje te tricky om dit nu uitgerekend aan de master fader te moeten toewijzen. Als ik het apparaat puur als monitortafel zou willen gebruiken zou ik het wel doen. Ik heb nu net een 3 daags festival met het ding gedaan. 1e dag wat akoustich werk, 2e dag een rockbandje ala Thin Lizzy/Status Quo. En dat gaat allemaal prima. Alhoewel het schermpje niet altijd even lekker te lezen is. Maar wel heerlijk om je gates, je compressors en eq per kanaal op dat schermpje te hebben en dedicated knopjes voor je tresholds. het mooiste is nog wel het einde van de dag: gooi je multi los, zet de tafel weg en hey, de FOH is gebroken.

De volgende dag waren er ook wat druk bezettere bands w.o. ook een rowen heze tribute band. Dat zijn best veel instrumenten en 6 vocalen . Het is muziek die ontzettend in beweging is qua arrangementen. Hier miste ik echt VCA's, of DCA's zoals ze dan schijnen te heten. Volgens mij moet je ook wel dingen kunnen groeperen door subgroepen te maken (auxen op post-fader en op unity) en die dan weer naar een matrix te sturen. Maar dat lijkt me best omslachtig en tijdrovend en je gaat toch weer meer in layers werken. En de galmpjes die zijn eh, toch heel yamaha helaas.

conclusie: voor kleinere bands geweldig, maar als het wat groter wordt lijkt M7CL geschikter.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb binnenkort een LS9-32 tot mijn beschikking voor een productie. Ik zou hiervoor graag wat voorbereidingen treffen in de studiomanager software. Zodat ik op locatie minder tijd kwijt ben om alle scenes te programmeren. Het gaat mij dan met name om de mutes per nummer, aux sends per nummer en eventuele routing voor het opnametraject.

Dit is allemaal in te stellen via studiomanager, je hebt immers de functies van de gehele tafel tot je beschikking. Echter is een aantal zaken, zoals gain, EQ, Dynamics en volume toch pas op locatie in te stellen. Daar ondervind ik een probleem.

Ik heb in de instelling voor de scenes aangegeven dat een aantal parameters van de betreffende kanalan recall safe zouden moeten zijn, dit zou volgens mij in moeten houden dat ze blijven staan als een volgende scene wordt opgeroepen. Als ik nu instellingen ga maken voor de verschillende scenes en ik laat alles volumes e.d. nog op nul staan werkt dit in studiomanager toch niet zoals ik zou willen. Ik heb een aantal scenes gemaakt en wilde even testen hoe het werkt, zonder tafel voor de duidelijkheid.

Als ik in de eerste scens een aantal instellingen wijzig, aantal faders omhoog, EQ's aangepast en ik recall dan de volgende scene, dan springt alles toch weer terug naar nul.

Doe ik iets fout of is wat ik wil niet mogelijk. Of werkt dit wel als je dit via de tafel doet. Ik zou dit graag van te voren weten, zodat ik indien mogelijk mijn scenes al zo veel mogelijk voorbereid, maar geen tijd zit te verknoeien als dit dus niet mogelijk blijkt te zijn op deze manier.

Hopelijk heeft iemand er ervaring mee.

----------


## cobi

> Ik heb binnenkort een LS9-32 tot mijn beschikking voor een productie. Ik zou hiervoor graag wat voorbereidingen treffen in de studiomanager software. Zodat ik op locatie minder tijd kwijt ben om alle scenes te programmeren. Het gaat mij dan met name om de mutes per nummer, aux sends per nummer en eventuele routing voor het opnametraject.
> 
> Dit is allemaal in te stellen via studiomanager, je hebt immers de functies van de gehele tafel tot je beschikking. Echter is een aantal zaken, zoals gain, EQ, Dynamics en volume toch pas op locatie in te stellen. Daar ondervind ik een probleem.
> 
> Ik heb in de instelling voor de scenes aangegeven dat een aantal parameters van de betreffende kanalan recall safe zouden moeten zijn, dit zou volgens mij in moeten houden dat ze blijven staan als een volgende scene wordt opgeroepen. Als ik nu instellingen ga maken voor de verschillende scenes en ik laat alles volumes e.d. nog op nul staan werkt dit in studiomanager toch niet zoals ik zou willen. Ik heb een aantal scenes gemaakt en wilde even testen hoe het werkt, zonder tafel voor de duidelijkheid.
> 
> Als ik in de eerste scens een aantal instellingen wijzig, aantal faders omhoog, EQ's aangepast en ik recall dan de volgende scene, dan springt alles toch weer terug naar nul.
> 
> Doe ik iets fout of is wat ik wil niet mogelijk. Of werkt dit wel als je dit via de tafel doet. Ik zou dit graag van te voren weten, zodat ik indien mogelijk mijn scenes al zo veel mogelijk voorbereid, maar geen tijd zit te verknoeien als dit dus niet mogelijk blijkt te zijn op deze manier.
> ...



Je kan via windows-->scene-->recall safe kan je idd instellen wat je uit de automatisering houd. Je moet dan per kanaal nog wel aangegeven dat je de dat je de recall safe wilt gebruiken, dat doe je gewoon in de channel overview. In Studio Manager zie je dan ook al dat de EQ stand blijft wat ie is als je gaat recallen.

Succes

----------


## ostracized

EDIT:
tafel is binnen, vraag niet meer relevant.

----------


## ostracized

wel een nieuwe vraag bijgekomen:

Na enig zweten is t gelukt om met de ls9 editor/studiomanager op laptop de tafel aan te sturen... je kunt vanuit studio manager direct een schermpje krijgen met je matrixen, echter op de tafel zelf moet je dit via de setup doen. ik heb even gezocht maar kon zo niet vinden of deze aan de user defined keys kan toegewezen worden... weet iemand dit? of is er een toets combi(net zoals naar je racks te gaan: 1-4&5-8 gelijktijdig indrukken) waarmee dit kan.

en dan de 2e de tap functie van de delay werkt alleen op de BPM? ik krijg t niet voor elkaar dat deze tap de snelheid van de delay regelt.(ingesteld als tap-->rack 8) mono delay erin...

Otto

----------


## janneman32

> en dan de 2e de tap functie van de delay werkt alleen op de BPM? ik krijg t niet voor elkaar dat deze tap de snelheid van de delay regelt.(ingesteld als tap-->rack 8) mono delay erin...



Volgens mij moet je ff de Sync knop in het menu van de instellingen van de delay op "aan" zetten. Hij zou dan naar een tap moeten luisteren.

Greetzzz, Jan

----------


## ostracized

ha gevonden, bedankt!  :Smile: 

EDIT: en die matrix is gewoon te bereiken door MIX/MATRIX (t staat er notabene) in te drukken in de master layer :Embarrassment:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb ook sinds enige tijd mijn LS9-16 in gebruik, samen met 2 Focusrite Octopre LE's. Werkt tot volle tevredenheid, zeer gebruiksvriendelijk, goed geluid, en ook de zaaleigenaren zijn blij met de weinig ruimte die ik nodig heb op de FOH positie.

Ik heb echter Studiomanager nog niet aan de praat gekregen. Ik ben er al verschillende keren mee aan de slag gegaan, maar helaas nog zonder resultaat. De DME driver is goed geïnstalleerd en vind de LS9 ook in het netwerk, zonder problemen. Dit werkt goed zowel direct met een kabeltje als via een draadloze router.

Iemand enig idee wat ik verkeerd doe ? of tips waar ik op zou moeten letten ?

Ik hoor het graag.

----------


## ostracized

(...)
zal vanavond anders ff blik op laptop werpen hiervoor
 :Wink: 

Edit:
------------------
Aangezien ik mijn flaptop onlangs heb geformatteerd kon ik t ook ff allemaal overnieuw doen. Wat ik heb gedaan:
1)installeer DME-N driver voor LS-9, de studiomanager en de LS9-editor. Allen van de Yamaha website.

2)na rebootje voor DME-N driver heb ik deze geconfigureerd volgens de online manual behorende bij de DME-N; de advanced settings ben ik niet aan geweest. De instellingen zijn afhankelijk van je eigen LS-9 te vinden in de misc setup tab. (IP van LS-9 is bij mij default 192.168.0.128; gateway is 192.168.0.1 en subnet es 255.255.255)

3)Het IP-adres ed van de laptop heb ik statisch gemaakt conform de bovengenoemde manual. (in mijn geval IP 192.168.0.3; gateway 192.168.0.1 en subnet 255.255.255.0)

4)start studiomanager en je krijgt een schermpje met setup en daarin LS9 (in de linker kolom) druk op add en deze gaat naar de rechter kolom; workspace). Vervolgens ga je naar het tabje midi ports en vink je bij "input" en "output" port de LS9 aan. (ik heb hierna "set default" en "ok" gedaan dan komt dit scherm voortaan niet meer  :Smile: ) na deze ok krijg je een klein LS9 icoontje en dubbelklik hierop. De LS9 werkt nu nog niet.

5) ga naar "file" en vervolgens "system setup" in het scherm dat verschijnt zet je input en output port op "ls9" (staat default op "not assigned" ) druk "set default" en "ok" en je zult zien (althans bij mij) dat de master op je scherm op ONLINE springt. en als een wonder, t werkt  :Big Grin: . 
-------
ik denk dat t bij jou bij puntje 4 of 5 verkeerd gaat. (ik heb t overigens nog niet met wireless geprobeerd....) succes!

EDIT2:
bij mij werkt mijn Wifi internet trouwens niet tegelijk met LS9 aan kabel... waarom weet ik niet...

EDIT3 (zucht... :Big Grin: ):
vergeet niet te resyncen van ls9>PC....

en nu is t genoeg met internet  :Wink:  ik ga ff spelen....

gr Otto

----------


## WesleyVDH

Ik heb al even gezocht maar heb het niet kunnen vinden.
Bij een 01v96 kun je tussen banken switchen bij je Custom Fader Layer.
Maar dit lijkt bij een LS9 niet te kunnen, of zit ik er naast?

----------


## vester86

> Ik heb al even gezocht maar heb het niet kunnen vinden.
> Bij een 01v96 kun je tussen banken switchen bij je Custom Fader Layer.
> Maar dit lijkt bij een LS9 niet te kunnen, of zit ik er naast?



wat bedoel je met "tussen banken switchen"

je hebt op de LS-9 (de 16 kanaals dan) bank 1-16 en bank 17-32, in die laatste zitten je externe pre-amps (bij een 1 op 1 patch)
je hebt dan nog je master-bank (met 16 auxen, waarvan aux 9 - 16 ook extern zijn, bij de LS9-16)
en je hebt je custom fader bank (geheel zelf in te richten).

----------


## WesleyVDH

Dat van die kanalen ben ik mee bekend, maar bij een 01v96 kun je ook nog tussen banken switchen waarmee je je "custom fader layer" aanpast.
En ik wou weten of iemand het al ontdekt had op de LS9..

----------


## @lex

> wat bedoel je met "tussen banken switchen"
> 
> je hebt op de LS-9 (de 16 kanaals dan) bank 1-16 en bank 17-32, in die laatste zitten je externe pre-amps (bij een 1 op 1 patch)
> je hebt dan nog je master-bank (met 16 auxen, waarvan aux 9 - 16 ook extern zijn, bij de LS9-16)
> en je hebt je custom fader bank (geheel zelf in te richten).



Vester er is een verschil tussen een layer en een bank. Je hebt drie input fader layers, één masterfader layer en twee remote fader layers. Bij een 01V/DM1000/02R96/DM2000 kan je binnen de RFL nog eens één van vier banken kiezen. Dus dat is weer een 'verdieping lager'.

Die banken zijn vooral gemaakt voor mensen die met hun knoppen externe (midi) apparatuur/software als Nuendo en Protools willen bedienen. Daarnaast kan je er meerdere CFL's in aanmaken. De LS9 is een live-tafel en het zou mij niets verbazen als deze tafel deze  funktie niet heeft.

@lex

----------


## vester86

> Vester er is een verschil tussen een layer en een bank. Je hebt input fader layers, masterfader layer en de custom fader layer. Bij een 01V/DM1000/02R96/DM2000 kan je binnen de CFL nog eens één van vier banken kiezen. Dus dat is weer een 'verdieping lager'.
> 
> Die banken zijn vooral gemaakt voor mensen die met hun knoppen externe (midi) apparatuur/software als Nuendo en Protools willen bedienen. Daarnaast kan je er meerdere CFL's in aanmaken. De LS9 is een live-tafel en het zou mij niets verbazen als deze tafel deze funktie niet heeft.
> 
> @lex



 dat weet ik wel zeker  :Big Grin: , want bovenstaande zegt mij helemaal niks ondanks dat ik toch al vele uren (500+) achter deze tafel heb gezeten...

----------


## MarkRombouts

zit er inderdaad zeker NIET op.

na vele producties ervaring ook eigenlijk nooit nodig gehad, zou niet weten wat ik er mee zou moeten eigenlijk.

----------


## @lex

Hoi Mark,

Ik vind ze erg fijn om te gebruiken:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...ale-mixer.html

@lex

----------


## cobi

> zit er inderdaad zeker NIET op.
> 
> na vele producties ervaring ook eigenlijk nooit nodig gehad, zou niet weten wat ik er mee zou moeten eigenlijk.



Kan handig zijn, live.

Ik hen nogal eens gehad dat ik op een tafel moest werken waar al een basis instelling inzat die ik wou behouden. De indeling vond ik niets. Met die remote layer kan je dan de tfel indelen zoals je wilt.

Een stereo kanaal kost maar 1 fader, je kunt je auxjes aan het eind zetten zodat je die snel kunt afluisteren zonder door layer te bladeren. De ls9 (en m7) is al weer een stuk handiger dan de generatie mixers ervoor, de afl gaat bijvoorbeeld mee met de sends on faders dus hoef je minder gekkigheid uit te halen om makkelijk en snel te kunnen werken

----------

